# ODU Big Blue Winter 2016 -- Norfolk, Virginia, USA



## 4Chan (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello everyone!

There's going to be another great ODU competition in Norfolk, Virginia on December 3rd, 2016!
Just like the last one, the organizers are Maggie Jordan and Ankush Hommerich-Dutt!

There will be a competitor limit of 100, and the registration fee is $20.
Proceeds will be donated to the ODU Engineers Without Borders club!




This competition is sponsored by TheCubicle.us!


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll be there  15 minute drive down the highway from me. Will thecubicle be vending as well?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2016)

Heart_Johnson said:


> I'll be there  15 minute drive down the highway from me. Will thecubicle be vending as well?



We're currently discussing that, and if we have permission, we can bring some to the competition for the competitor's convenience!


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 23, 2016)

Will be there if I can get a ride.


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2016)

Goals: 
3x3: Sub-Jared average (Ambitious but doable)
4x4: SUB-40 SINGLE ALREADY 
BLD: Sub-1:10 single, 2nd place
OH: Sub-20 average, beat Katie
Pyra: PB single and average
Squan: Beat Jacob


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 17, 2016)

3x3: Sub-Nicolas average (aka, don't fail sub-9 average like last time)
4x4: Don't do horrible (which means I'll either get a sub-36 average or sup-40, cause that's just how I roll)
OH: Sub-20, beat Ray (preferably sub-19, but we'll see), sub-17 single
Pyraminx: No
SQ-1: Sub-16 average

Podium in something
Continue my now 1 competition PB streak
Don't die the next day at Athens Winter after getting little to no sleep
Safe ride to and from!


----------



## biscuit (Nov 17, 2016)

Norfolk... A.K.A the Mizzou killers.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 17, 2016)

Goals:
3x3: Sub-10 Single, PB Avg
4x4: Sub-50 Average
OH: Sub-28 Average
Pyraminx: Beat Katie
Squan: Beat Ray

Dont die.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Goal: I just want a sub-10 please );


----------



## Jbacboy (Nov 17, 2016)

I'll join the trend I guess:
3x3: Don't mess up (aka be consistently sub-9.5)
4x4: idek. probably sub-41?
OH: another sub-17 average
Bld: success, but a mean would be nice too.
Pyraminx: forgot this was an event tbh
Sq1: sub-17 average, podium would be nice too


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Goal: I just want a sub-10 please );





Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-10 Single



DELEGATE VS. DELEGATE SUB-10 SHOWDOWN LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 18, 2016)

bld: sub-40 would be great, assuming i dont get it at TJHSST this saturday.

edit: Oh also, i'm in the market for a white aosu 4x4 and a white aofu 7x7, so if you have either and wanna sell them, feel free to come up to me 

editx2: Good luck to everyone tomorrow! I hope everyone shows up, we didnt even manage to hit max competitor limit


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-10 Single, PB Avg
> 4x4: Sub-50 Average
> OH: Sub-28 Average
> ...



3x3, single no. Pb avg twice! Practice is finally paying off!
4x4: "another round of four by four"
Oh: twice!
Pyra: lol nope
Squan: no comment


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> I'll join the trend I guess:
> 3x3: Don't mess up (aka be consistently sub-9.5)
> 4x4: idek. probably sub-41?
> OH: another sub-17 average
> ...



3x3: Messed up, but got two 7s and podiumed in every round.
4x4:bruh, counting 38 and a 33 single
>still not sub-41
Oh: pb average and podium
Bld: dnf
Pyra: forgot how to keyhole tbh
Sq1: 15.5 average, 12.5 single


----------



## Torch (Dec 5, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> 3x3: Sub-Jared average (Ambitious but doable)
> 4x4: SUB-40 SINGLE ALREADY
> BLD: Sub-1:10 single, *2nd place*
> ...



Not bad


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 5, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> 3x3: Sub-Nicolas average (aka, don't fail sub-9 average like last time)
> 4x4: Don't do horrible (which means I'll either get a sub-36 average or sup-40, cause that's just how I roll)
> OH: Sub-20, beat Ray (preferably sub-19, but we'll see), sub-17 single
> Pyraminx: No
> ...


3x3: It was sub-Nicolas at the time.. Also, didn't fail a sub-9 average because I didn't get close to sub-9. Let't talk about what happened at Athens Winter and sub-9. 
4x4: Well.. the latter happened. 
OH: Not sub-20, but still PB. Also got a 17 single -.-, however, I got a 16 single the day after, so all is good
Pyraminx: Yes. And also quite happy with the 4.40 average, even though it wasn't PB
SQ-1: This is probably what I'm the most happy about, 14.09 average!

Also continued my newborn PB streak and podiumed 3 times. 
I'm also still alive, so I guess I didn't die at Athens Winter
And a safe and entertaining drive to and from.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 15, 2017)

anyone know what events are going to be held at ODU spring? trying to decide between that and VA open


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> anyone know what events are going to be held at ODU spring? trying to decide between that and VA open



3x3
2x2
4x4
BLD
OH
Pyra

So basically, if you like 4x4 and Pyra, choose ODU; if you like Clock and Mega choose Virginia Open.


----------



## Charles Jerome (Jan 15, 2017)

The oDU spring one was annouced, but i got that error 404 when i visit the website for registration, is it just me or others???


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 15, 2017)

Torch said:


> 3x3
> 2x2
> 4x4
> BLD
> ...



Yeah I coudn't get the events page to load for me either, thanks


----------

